# Swap meet pictures from today's Tacoma Washington / Burley Creek Vintage Bicycle event.



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 26, 2022)

Amazing meet with fantastic attendance !


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks for posting the photos !!!!
Looks like it was a great time ..👍🇺🇸


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 26, 2022)

Way cool!!


----------



## nick tures (Mar 26, 2022)

very cool !!


----------



## JRE (Mar 26, 2022)

Was good seeing everyone today. We had a blast hanging out with new and old friends.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks like a good turnout, especially for a 1st time.  Thanks for posting!  Wish i was there..


----------



## 1439Mike (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Looks like a great event.


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2022)

Great to see people out at a swap meet. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 26, 2022)

Was unable to attend ....did you see many RIMS for sale there ? ....the photos do seem to show a lot of WHEELS for sale, though

I did see in one of the photos a 700c tubular front wheel built using a Mavic hub and a Mavic rim ....look for it in the photos, it's kinda obvious, also saw a couple of tennis racquet presses and a skid-lid ....wonder how much they were ?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 27, 2022)

pictures are a toot .....missin' where the actions at ....


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks for posting the pictures! They were great to see...so much awesome stuff for sale, I'd go bonkers at a swap like that!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 27, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Was unable to attend ....did you see many RIMS for sale there ? ....the photos do seem to show a lot of WHEELS for sale, though
> 
> I did see in one of the photos a 700c tubular front wheel built using a Mavic hub and a Mavic rim ....look for it in the photos, it's kinda obvious, also saw a couple of tennis racquet presses and a skid-lid ....wonder how much they were
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 27, 2022)

JRE said:


> Was good seeing everyone today. We had a blast hanging out with new and old friends.



It was great seeing you and Connie ! My only regret at the meet was not buying that seat from you Lol. See you soon.


----------



## JRE (Mar 27, 2022)

*lol yea I almost kept it. See ypu at. The next swap.keet in Kiezer in June*


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 27, 2022)

Nice job on the pictures Frank! Thanks for posting. Fantastic venue and a huge turnout for a first time swap meet. We had a great time, so good to see old friends again. arrived Friday at 2:00 pm and left Saturday at 5:00 pm. I'm exhausted!😂


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 27, 2022)

More from the swap meet.....


----------



## St.Peter (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks like I missed a great swap meet. Thanks for posting pictures


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 27, 2022)

St.Peter said:


> Looks like I missed a great swap meet. Thanks for posting pictures



The attendance and success of this swap meet exceeded everyone's expectations. There is already talk of doing it again in the fall. It would be worth the drive for you to attend.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 27, 2022)

Let's see a fall swap meet! Burley creek Nursery Swap meet was awesome! Thumbs 👍! Thank you to Tom and Ryan for making this happen. DEFINITELY SKIDKING APPROVED!
Here is a few more pics.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 27, 2022)

More..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 27, 2022)

And here is the best one ..
3 old school SKIDKINGS!
Bader skater,GMan, and Tiki


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 27, 2022)

LOL!  Shameless self promotion at it's best. 🤣


----------



## higgens (Mar 27, 2022)

This looks cool was it a little tiny Y frame Shelby ?


----------



## Nashman (Mar 27, 2022)

WOW........FANTASTIC!! Thanks for the adrenaline rush. Looks like a Beauty of a show. ( pics show) Lots of goodies, open air, food, and relaxed bike folk. Great shots! Wish I was there. Beam me up Scotty! ( set the coordinates for south west). I was in Vancouver, BC, Canada 2 years back...close but no cigar......


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 28, 2022)

higgens said:


> This looks cool was it a little tiny Y frame Shelby ?View attachment 1596669



I'm not sure what the heck it is



. Somehow missed it ! If I find out I'll let you know or maybe this will help.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 28, 2022)

What a fun swap and thx for pix @Frank and Pam Skid Kings


----------



## fatbike (Mar 28, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> I'm not sure what the heck it isView attachment 1596813
> 
> . Somehow missed it ! If I find out I'll let you know or maybe this will help.



I saw that and really just didn’t want to hurt my brain to figure it out. Meaning I wasn’t interested. I was focusing on other stuff.


----------



## Dra (Apr 6, 2022)

What’s this? People outside no masks cool bicycles I must’ve woke up from a bad dream


----------

